Ask HN: What is the most malicious piece of JavaScript I can run on a web page? - Raed667
======
randomnumber314
It's technically possible to alter the state of DRAM with javascript. It's
called bitflipping. As far as I know there's only been a single proof of
concept, rowhammer.js.

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1507.06955](http://arxiv.org/abs/1507.06955)

------
rms_returns
This is the one I can think of:

    
    
      function sayBadWords(message) 
      {
         alert(message);
      }
      sayBadWords("You scumbag and a^^hole, can't you use an older version of firefox?");

------
chriswarbo
Google Analytics

------
veddox
Why do you want to know?

~~~
Raed667
For fun and profit.

